# Eure Meinung über Digicam Praktica DCZ 2.2s !!!



## Nightcrawler (5. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt schon lange damit beschäftigt mir eine DigiCam zu kaufen. Leider ist mein Budget nicht sehr groß max. 200 Euro (mit Zubehör Speicherkarte und AkkuSet).

Da kam mir die DigiCam Praktica DZC 2.2s für 119 Euro sehr recht. Für mich als Anfänger.

Nun würde ich gerne Eure Meinung über diese Kamera hören, bevor ich sie mir kaufe und mich dann grün und blau ärgere weil sie schlecht ist.

Und wenn es andere Alternativen gibt würde ich sie gerne wissen.

Dank im Voraus

Nightcrawler


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juli 2003)

Meine Meinung:

Viel zu kleines Objektiv. 2,1 Megapixel kann schon reichen für den Anfang aber schau dich mal nach der Canon Powershot A20 um. Die kostet gebraucht (weil sie nicht mehr gebaut wird) auch um die bzw unter 200€ und schießt farblich geniale Bilder. Ein Freund von mir hat die und ich habe selten so gute 2,1 Megapixel Bilder gesehen.

Tu dir nicht so winzige Objektive an, da bekommst du keinen Spaß mit.


----------

